# Blackwater founder builds battalion of foreign troops in UAE



## CougarKing (15 May 2011)

Eric Prince, discussed in this other thread, is in the news again. 

link



> ..*Blackwater founder builds foreign force in UAE: report*
> 
> Reuters – 2 hours 40 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemo888 (15 May 2011)

Doesn't the creation of large mercenary armies always end disastrously? At least in most of the history I have read. This is just a bad idea.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 May 2011)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> Doesn't the creation of large mercenary armies always end disastrously? At least in most of the history I have read. This is just a bad idea.



It worked for France. Think FFL 

Some of the best Roman Legions were also outlanders.


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 May 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Some of the best Roman Legions were also outlanders.



Aha, but that is the crux.  Everyman who joined the legion, was made a citizen of Rome, including her enemies.  They learned the Romn tactics, and brought them home.  Next thing you know, the dirty Hun Barbarians were at the gates of Rome....


Otherwise, I completely agree on the FFL concept.

dileas

tess


----------



## Infanteer (15 May 2011)

Although the socio-economic dynamics of the UAE are different than some other areas in Southwest Asia/North Africa experiencing issues, can you imagine the optics if a group of westerners are cracking down on some sort of domestic unrest in Dubai or Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Old Sweat (15 May 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Although the socio-economic dynamics of the UAE are different than some other areas in Southwest Asia/North Africa experiencing issues, can you imagine the optics if a group of westerners are cracking down on some sort of domestic unrest in Dubai or Abu Dhabi?


I suspect that is of little concern to the rulers of the various emirates, or the Saudis for that matter, who hardly occupy the pinnacle of Mount Touchy-Feely. Western public opinion is another matter, but again that probably ranks low on the care hierarchy of the ruling factions compared to stamping out the possibility of unplanned regime change.


----------



## Infanteer (15 May 2011)

That's what Mubarak said....


----------



## Old Sweat (15 May 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> That's what Mubarak said....


Mubarak was a wuzz compared to these guys. Still, maybe numbers count for something.


----------



## Kirkhill (15 May 2011)

Some related reading:

Mamelukes
Jannisaries
Hengist and Horsa

Glubb Pasha
Sultan of Oman


----------



## Retired AF Guy (17 Aug 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It worked for France. Think FFL
> 
> Some of the best Roman Legions were also outlanders.



Also, Spanish Foreign Legion.  As for the Middle East, the Saudi's for one, have relied on foreign forces to protect the country for years. At one time, they relied on the Pakistani Army to provide security. Then don't forget the Nov 1979, incident when 200 fanatics took over the  Great Mosque  in Mecca, Saudi Arabia. The Saudi National Guard was unable to resolve the situation and the Saudi's asked France and Pakistan to provide support for the final assault. So, when it comes down the nitty-gritty the Arbas have no qualms about bringing in foreign help.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Aug 2011)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Also, Spanish Foreign Legion.  As for the Middle East, the Saudi's for one, have relied on foreign forces to protect the country for years. At one time, they relied on the Pakistani Army to provide security. Then don't forget the Nov 1979, incident when 200 fanatics took over the  Great Mosque  in Mecca, Saudi Arabia. The Saudi National Guard was unable to resolve the situation and the Saudi's asked France and Pakistan to provide support for the final assault. So, when it comes down the nitty-gritty the Arbas have no qualms about bringing in foreign help.



It's a matter of simply not having to place their own troops in a situation where they may have to take sides. Foreign troops don't care. 

The Soviets employed the same principle by posting troops from one country into another. Many times they did it knowing there was already animosity between the troops and the country of posting, so there would be no love lost when having to deal forcefully with the locals.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Aug 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It's a matter of simply not having to place their own troops in a situation where they may have to take sides. Foreign troops don't care.
> 
> The Soviets employed the same principle by posting troops from one country into another. Many times they did it knowing there was already animosity between the troops and the country of posting, so there would be no love lost when having to deal forcefully with the locals.



That must be the reason I've seen so many RCRs out here on the Left Coast  ;D


----------



## Jungle (18 Aug 2011)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Also, Spanish Foreign Legion.



The Spanish, not so much; the Spanish Foreign Legion was formed to serve "abroad", so the Spanish Legion's original name could be translated to "The Legion To Serve Abroad". It did accept foreigners when it originally recruited, but it was meant to be manned by Spaniards.

Today acceptance to the Spanish Legion is based on the following criteria:
- _Be a Spanish citizen _ (although citizens from former Spanish colonies can join) 
- Be a citizen in good legal standing 
- Not be deprived of civil rights 
- Be at least 18 years of age and not be turning 28 on the year of inscription 
- Be able to pass psychological, physical and medical evaluations


----------



## Teflon (18 Aug 2011)

Kinda too bad that "cris the merc" has been banned already, this like a great possible employment opportunity for him and his many inquisitive merc friends  :


----------



## Journeyman (18 Aug 2011)

Teflon said:
			
		

> Kinda too bad that "cris the merc" has been banned already, this like a great possible employment opportunity for him and his many inquisitive merc friends  :


Best line today.  :rofl:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Aug 2011)

Teflon said:
			
		

> Kinda too bad that "cris the merc" has been banned already, this like a great possible employment opportunity for him and his many inquisitive merc friends  :



I think the 48th Regulator has him on speed dial ;D


----------



## GAP (18 Aug 2011)

Great minds think alike or f.....seldom differ?  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Aug 2011)

I miss that little scamp.

dileas

tess


----------



## Nemo888 (12 Oct 2011)

I was reading a book by Chris Hedges. I was wondering if this statement was true.

"The privatization of government functions has at once empowered corporate dominance and weakened the traditional role of government. There are eighteen military and civilian intelligence agencies, and seventy percent of their combined budgets is outsourced to corporations, who use the experience and expertise gained on these projects to provide similar services to other corporations, as well as foreign governments. The Pentagon has privatized sixty-nine percent of its workforce. Scahill pointed out the overwhelming privatization of the Afghanistan war effort. As of this writing, there are 104,000 Department of Defense contractors and sixty-eight thousand troops, almost 1.5 corporate employees for every member of the military. The State Department in Afghanistan has hired an additional fourteen thousand private contractors."


----------

